# Leather Seat Care?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Just collected my Boxster (been awake since 5am and have a very bad headache which is the only reason I'm not out enjoying it right now!!).

What do people recommend for leather seats? Being new I doubt anything too heavy is needed, and I'd prefer some sort of simple "spray and wipe" type of product over a cream that needs working in.

I have a couple of bottles of Gliptone shampoo and conditioner from when I had the Saab but the seats on that were obviously much more worn.

Also what sort of cloth do you use on leather? Microfiber seems almost a bit too "grabby"?

TIA,
Paul


----------



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

I just have AutoGlym Leather Care Cream.

I rub it in the seats with a foam applicator pad, wash the outside of my car, and when I've finished it is nicely soaked in, at which time I rub the greasey residue off with a cloth.

It restores colour and makes them soft.

Good luck


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

If you looking for a non cream type product for weekly wipe downs, Megs Interior Quick Detailer is ideal.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

I've tried a few brands but still think Autoglym is the best cream, for a quick clean i've used PB NL which does a great job very quickly.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I think the Megs leather car is nice but probaly not necessary to use a cleaner on new seats. The autoglym leather care is a good product but I've found it can leave a bit of a shiny appearence.

I'd love a boxster as my next car, which model have you had?

Mart


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

darren_rallye said:


> I just have AutoGlym Leather Care Cream.
> 
> I rub it in the seats with a foam applicator pad, wash the outside of my car, and when I've finished it is nicely soaked in, at which time I rub the greasey residue off with a cloth.
> 
> ...


Yup, thats what I use/do. Although I keep meaning to try the Gliptone stuff.


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

I use gliptone and it's brilliant stuff, can't compare it to anything else as its the only leather cleaner I've tried.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks all. Seems the Gliptone is good stuff it's just a shame it requires a fair bit of work with two bottles several cloths etc.

Has anyone tried the various wipes that are available? I seem to remember Halfords doing Armourall wipes for about £4 a tub?

Thinking quick n easy for a regular quick going over and keep the Gliptone as an occasional thing.


----------



## JimmyChoo (Feb 5, 2006)

I used Turtle Wax in the browny coloured bottle on mine http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...logId=10151&productId=188481&categoryId=33952

I found it wasnt as good as it siad it would be.

I then found the Einsett stuff at Clean and Shiney and used it.... My white pad went blak! My leather is now soft and NOT shiny its great stuff and I would say its well wurth a fiver.

I havent tried the AG stuff I try to find sumthing I like and stik with it.

Chooster


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

hutchingsp said:


> Thanks all. Seems the Gliptone is good stuff it's just a shame it requires a fair bit of work with two bottles several cloths etc.
> 
> Has anyone tried the various wipes that are available? I seem to remember Halfords doing Armourall wipes for about £4 a tub?
> 
> Thinking quick n easy for a regular quick going over and keep the Gliptone as an occasional thing.


I only ever use the Einzett and/or Zaino Z10 cream on mine once every 3 or so months. Weekly wipe downs with a damp MF (just water) and Meguiars Interior Quick Detailer work well. Was not impressed by the Armourall or Megs wipes.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

I've a boxster, with the soft leather interior option.

I mainly use Gliptone (have with all leather interiors) but I also have the AG spray leather cleaner for quick wipe downs, if anything's spilt on it.

Gliptone's use is limited to 6 monthly deep cleans, as I tend to leave the conditioner on for several hours.


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

i just wipe mione down with a microfibre cloth and some hot water, then condition using autogylm leather conditioner, but I've just ran out of that, will post a mini review when i get round to trying the CG leather conditioner i just bought.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

If you'd like to hold back the mini review until I've added it to the site first


----------



## Dunk328 (Aug 17, 2006)

Used AG, and not terribly impressed with it.

Gliptone/Liquid Leather on the hand is excellent - moisturises wonderfully and leaves a true leather smell - much like how new leather interiors used to smell.

Over on the e36 forum we constantly have people chucking up pics of how LL brought back some cruddy and cracked leather interior to as new condition.

It's also very cheap


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not heard of this liquid leather?

where can i get some to try


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Poorboy's Leather Stuff, applied via hand - excellent stuff.

Gareth


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> not heard of this liquid leather?
> 
> where can i get some to try


Just google for Gliptone, but FWIW I got mine from Elkparts back when I had the Saab.

Very good stuff but not sure how suitable it is for brand new seats that don't need such a thorough clean.


----------



## scottc (Apr 20, 2006)

I was using AG Leather cream but I am back on Zymol treat, for me it's the best one and I have used both.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I have Gliptone in, just need to add it to the site.

Cheers Tim


----------



## JimmyChoo (Feb 5, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> I have Gliptone in, just need to add it to the site.
> 
> Cheers Tim


:doublesho is ther any brand you aint gonna carry!!!! u must ave a HUGE warhouse

Jimster


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Best i have ever used has been Sonus...

I have used gliptone but found it left a nasty shine...Sonus is matt...Lovely stuff!


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

what ur looking for is zymol treat

Remove all loose dirt from the leather upholstery and trim. 
Warm the leather upholstery and trim using a household hair dryer or by leaving it exposed to the sun for 10 - 15 minutes. 
Shake Zymöl Treat slightly to mix. 
Apply Zymöl Treat evenly with a dry Zymöl terrycloth Applicator or Pre-Wax Applicator in small, even amounts, wiping in one direction only. 
Let it stand for 10 Minutes. 
Buff gently with a Zymöl Towel to a dry satin shine. 
Treat can be reapplied to severely worn leather upholstery and trim without fear of over-treatment


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes the Sonus is fantastic. Probably one of the best on the mark. Sonus products just don't appear to be trendy at the moment though.

Nice post here about the Sonus leather cleaner and conditioner


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

That Sonus pair sound good, do they both leave a factory finish Tim?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Very factory although they just don't quite have the smell that makes the Liquid leather so damn good. I only got that in though because the Sonus doesn't really sell!

I was genuinely amazed how well the cleaner worked. I thought my leather steering wheel were clean, but it was shameful just how bad it was.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Tim - I don't really like the smell of the Liquid Leather or my Z10. The 182 only has half leather and alcantara most of the leather is fake anyway so it had always just had a fresh smell rather than a leathery one.

Will give these Sonus pair a try next time I order some bits.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Certainly sounds ideal for you then. They are very nice.

Cheers Tim


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Liquid Leather is amazing, I've used it on dozens of cars, returns to factory condition....

User guide......

Two-stage, clean and condition 

To get the best finish when treating leather it needs to have some warmth in it. If not a warm day then heated seats, the cars heater or a hairdryer may be needed. 

Clean the seats thoroughly, vacuum and wipe with a damp cloth (warm water). 

Apply the cleaner with a cloth or applicator pad. You are aiming to push the cleaner into the leather, so just a gentle circular motion. 

Leave the cleaner to soak and then after about 15 minutes wipe of excess. 

I would repeat this process at least once. It depends on the condition of the leather, but keep and eye on the cloth as you wipe off and see how clean it is. 

Now leave it to dry completely, minimum of 30 mins. 

LIQUID LEATHER CONDITIONER 

Now its time to condition the leather. This is the bit were it will return the softness and matt finish. 

Apply the conditioner with a lint free cloth. Use plenty and focus on getting plenty into any cracks/creases and stitching. 
Then leave for several hours before wiping off any excess. 

The key is warmth in the leather. Do it soon before the ambient temperatures drop. 

For regular care I would recommend this process twice a year, with monthly light applications of the conditioner.


----------



## alexsix (Sep 23, 2006)

I've recently ordered Gliptone conditioner from Performance Motorcare and I have to say if you like the smell of leather (like an old school satchel) , then you'll love Gliptone.

It makes the leather feel very suppple after just one application, although I think I'll do another coat just to be sure!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

after reading this thread it comes down to either the Sonus kit or the Gilptone, only thing is its not actually for the car interior (well maybe if I have to detailing any leather seats) but for the lounge sofa. Do you think both would be suitable, not really going to use the cleaner as its stays pretty clean just more the conditioner, anyone got any advice?


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> after reading this thread it comes down to either the Sonus kit or the Gilptone, only thing is its not actually for the car interior (well maybe if I have to detailing any leather seats) but for the lounge sofa. Do you think both would be suitable, not really going to use the cleaner as its stays pretty clean just more the conditioner, anyone got any advice?


I used the Gliptone on a Chesterfield couch I bought on ebay amazing results. If you have a look at liquidleather.com the pics are of furniture treatments.


----------



## alexsix (Sep 23, 2006)

The only cleaner I've used that I've rated is Megs Aloe Vera cleaner. Nice smell and has a very gentle cleaning ability.

Give the leather a clean with something like that and every time you clean the car's interior just give the leather a wipe down with a damp mf, that will be enough to pick up any marks the leather has picked up between cleaning/conditioning and general maintence.


----------



## charlie. (May 11, 2006)

I've used Gliptone, AG, Megs and Chemical Guys.

Best for looks, smell etc is Gliptone without a doubt - but a lot of work in my opinion, and quite greasy.

For ease of use along with great results, non greasy/slippy finish with pleasant leather aroma it has to be Chemical Guys.


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

i got a tip in sept from a car who does roll royce,

baby shampoo, cotton wool, just work it gentely into and hey presto!

it was amazing how soft the seats were left!


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

deffo gonna look at getting some Gliptone affter readign this thread, been uing the AG but have never been that impressed with it


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

Hello,

I've just registered to your forum, my name is Ben from Furniture Clinic. We specialise in leather cleaning, repairs, coloruing etc etc......anything leather really.

Here is an article I have written about maintaining leather. You do not have to use my products, there are other products out there, but the principle in the article and the statements I make are all true and need to be understood.

One thing to remeber is that this article has been written mainly for furniture. For car upholstery 100% of the car interior contains a finish coatng (lacquer) - this will make sense when you read the article.



> Leather: Maintenance & Properties
> 
> Over 90% of leather on the market today is finished, this means it contains either a lacquered coating or pigmented coating - this coating totally covers the leather acting as a barrier between leather and its surroundings.
> 
> ...


----------



## alexsix (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmmm. Whilst I appreciate I'm commenting on a subject I am not an expert in but does that mean all the leather products produced for cars are a waste of time and all the mugs like us go out and by them? 

I think not (or hope not)


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Maybe it just means that the manufacturers such as megs etc produce their products to maintain the coating as opposed to leather and simply market it at the people that didnt know the leather was coated?

Mart


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

Everyone is under the preception that leather needs feeding. But you now know that the coating is so thick that leather cannot be fed.

The companies expolit this by saying that their products feed the leather etc etc......so you buy it, because you think it needs feeding. I would imagine that non specialist leather companies do not even know this (likes of maguiers, auto glym etc). They most likely think that their products are feeding the leather too.

If a product is good at cleaning leather, so long as it doesn't damage the finish its safe and good to use. But there isn't much point using conditioners as they do nothing to the leather. They sit on the surface and are just moved about as you apply them, if you buff afterwads you'll most likely remove what you have put on. The majority of conditioners won't damage the leather, they just aren't necessary to use.

The only time a conditioner is necessary is if the leather is very badly dried out and cracked. This shows that the oils in the leather have either hardened or escaped the leather. Escaped due to extreme heat or use of a detergent based cleaner or solvent based cleaner unsuitable for leather.

In this case you would need a conditoner that contains the essential oils or waxes to re-lubricate and moisturise the leather in the effected areas.

Otherwise you should use a product that protects the finish on the leather, or just clean it and apply nothing.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

i find Chemical guys cleaner/conditionr excellent for cleaning out the creases in leather makin the leather look non-creased. Plus i dont care what people say but Chemical Gys conditioner makes the leather softer.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Gliptone now in stock also...finally!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Ben, if cleaners and conditioners cannot penetrate the coating to get to the leather underneath, doesn't that suggest that all car upholstery leather, regardless of maintenance will "dry out" because whatever you did you aren't getting at the leather itself?

As someone who's just had his first new leather interior I've been debating what to use and it seems opinions range from weekly cleaning and monthly conditioning to simply wiping it over with a damp cloth every week.

I'd be interested to know what you'd suggest as you're implying really it's the coating you're protecting - what is that made from?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Gliptone now in stock also...finally!


just ordered some :thumb:


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Ben, if cleaners and conditioners cannot penetrate the coating to get to the leather underneath, doesn't that suggest that all car upholstery leather, regardless of maintenance will "dry out" because whatever you did you aren't getting at the leather itself


No, why would you assume the leather would dry out? The only way leather can dry out is if it is cleaned with an unsuitable product that removes the finish and so then sucks out the oils and fats in the leather. These oils and fats are introduced into leather when it is being made to soften it up - it is from these oils and fats that leather gets its smell (just incase you wanted to know!) - The other way these oils can dry out is when they harden due to extreme heat.

Otherwise the leather is tanned to be imputrescible and will not dry out. Leather has quite a high moisture content and this needs to be retained for it to stay soft and supple, this is done naturally as the leather can absorb small amounts of water in the atmosphere thourgh the flesh side of the hide. So leather maintains itself.



hutchingsp said:


> As someone who's just had his first new leather interior I've been debating what to use and it seems opinions range from weekly cleaning and monthly conditioning to simply wiping it over with a damp cloth every week.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what you'd suggest as you're implying really it's the coating you're protecting - what is that made from?


Its not an implication, its a fact, on modern leather all you can do to maintain it is by protecting the finish. These finish are generally polyurethene, I manfacture two finishes, one polyurethene the other is a solvent based finish based on toluene.

However the majority of leather has a water based (acrylic) polyurethene finish. This needs protecting as it will wear away.

Leather maintenance. Wipe it down when it gets slightly dirty with a damp cloth, or clean it with a leather cleaner. This only needs to be done when the leather looks dirty. For dark colours you could schedule cleans as the dirt doesn't show up easily. It all depends upon how often the leather is used and how dirty it gets.

To protect the finish generally just apply a protection cream twice a year, for leatehr used often though its best to apply it every 3 months. I hope this makes things clearer for you.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Ben, I think I misunderstood some of the info in your original post and that's made it much clearer to me.


----------



## TToP (May 30, 2006)

Woo,

Just bought a new car with full leather interior so have invested in some Gliptone from CleanYourCar! Soon as it arrives I'll test it out and post the results here.

James


----------



## TToP (May 30, 2006)

As suspected, it makes no difference to the leather in my BMW, however it really works great on the Italian leather 3 piece we have in our living room, at least the money wasn't wasted.

James


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

TToP said:


> As suspected, it makes no difference to the leather in my BMW, however it really works great on the Italian leather 3 piece we have in our living room, at least the money wasn't wasted.
> 
> James


But does the BMW leather smell like new?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

TW cleaner/conditioner for me personally. On the suite at home, it cleans like nowt else and leaves the couches looking new again.

On cars, not used it that much TBH but it removed biro ink from an interior in 1 swipe - so it's an excellent cleaner for definite and easy to get hold of. 1Z comes close in terms of what it can shift but I've not used it myself.


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

TToP said:


> As suspected, it makes no difference to the leather in my BMW, however it really works great on the Italian leather 3 piece we have in our living room, at least the money wasn't wasted.
> 
> James


Strange, I did an M3 a few weeks ago and the leather was tough, dry and dirty. It came up like new, soft, subtle and nice matt black finish.

Owner was amazed.


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

detailfinish - all leathers a different and will react differently to different products. The effectivness of how products work is also determined upon the condition of the finish on the leather..........if it is in good nick then products like conditioners will have no effect whatsoever as they cannot penetrate the finish.

If the finish is worn then a conditioner can soften and revive the leather making it look and feel soft and supple again.


----------



## Chris_J (Nov 8, 2005)

I have the Gliptone cleaner and conditioner. Have done the leather suite and it worked a treat, the colour was much richer and looked like new. I haven't tried it in the car yet.

I've lent this stuff to my parents today to try on their leather 3 piece suite, as the nap (as my dad calls it) is coming off. My mum cleans it a fair bit and is looking a bit dull. 

Will the conditioner bring back the finish? It was a fairly expensive suite, in comparison to mine anyway, and mine looks loads better, but it is newer.


----------



## jac-in-a-box (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll throw my 2p's worth into the ring...

Liquid leather (Gliptone) is the only product that I have found to give worthwhile results...and I have a shedfull of products that haven't met my standards.

The majority of "off the shelf" products will leave a nasty, greasy, dust attracting surface that will ultimately cause more damage than you're trying to prevent. Even the high end products eg S****** (which I re-sell!) are not as good as LL.
Many "off the shelf" products that are "all in one" treatments are a waste of money - they're a compromise. Leather needs two distinct process's to maintain its condition. Cleaning and Conditioning

As "detailfinish" has pointed out (in words that seem rather familiar!) warmth, especially at this time of year is the key to success - no warmth means the products will just sit on the surface and do nothing.

Re. BMW leathers - I've treated many; it depends on the leather type. The smooth Nappa leathers show the most improvement, the heavily grained "Montanna" leathers do benefit but show little effect after the initial application - they need treating two or three times with conditioner...the leather is textured and believe it or not has an actual surface area at least twice that of the smooth leathers (all those dimples!)
As a note of caution - some BM's have "Buffalo" leather. This can be identified by the heavily textured surface with "scars" ...insect bites, barbed wire cuts etc. This leather should NOT be treated with Liquid Leather or any other proprietary leather care products.

The OP asked about Boxster leather (applies to any Porsche leather)...the leather is perforated. On a new car I'd still recommend using Liquid leather products (wife has a Boxster and the leather has been treated from new and still looks and smells like new) The leather simply needs wiping down with a damp m/f cloth and warm water and then given a light treatment of conditioner. The open perforations will help to rapidly absorb the product. Leave for a minimum of 4 hours, wipe down with your damp cloth and the jobs done.
Although you have a soft top, I wouldn't recommend the waterproof conditioner with Teflon added - the finish is no where near as nice as that of the standard conditioner.

It's important to realise the product is not a "wipe on, wipe off and driveaway product" Give it time - and warmth to work to best effect.

Here is another tip for cleaning leather, slightly risky (to you, not the leather!)

One damp hand towel and place in the micro-wave, heat until steaming...you're aiming for the "chinese hot towel" effect. Seriously be careful, it's easy to get burnt!

Once steaming, carefully carry to car and lay over the leather, pat down and leave for a minute or two. Pull towel off and you'll be amazed at how much dirt has been pulled out of the leather. Especially effective on light coloured leather.
Another tip that'll help your personal safety - don't use the wife's best M&S Eygptian cotton towels, they probably give the best results but your other half won't like it - mine didn't!

Pic of a customers car - 3 year old Audi with leather that had seen no treatment. Looked good as new after the Liquid Leather treatment










Dave


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Dave, good to hear from ya :thumb: 

I did an M3 that came up so well the owner was so taken by the results he missed the paintwork finish.

I had to agree, the results were fantastic and it makes liquidleather a mandatory product for me


----------



## jac-in-a-box (Mar 15, 2006)

detailfinish said:


> Dave, good to hear from ya :thumb:
> 
> I did an M3 that came up so well the owner was so taken by the results he missed the paintwork finish.
> 
> I had to agree, the results were fantastic and it makes liquidleather a mandatory product for me


Good to hear from you too Damon!

Had similar customer comments as well...a couple of hours on the leather, half a dozen hours on the paint and all they want to talk about is the " leather aroma"

Perhaps I'll give up on the paintwork and just be a "hide man"!

Is the postie delivering anything soon? Be good to try your generous offer

Dave


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

No BS, I said to Hannah tonight 'can you get me a Jiffy bag from work tomorrow I promised Dave a few things'

So they will be in the post Weds :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Very impressive indeed jac in a box:thumb:


----------



## jac-in-a-box (Mar 15, 2006)

For Damon - no rush, and Best Wishes to Hannah - and your "little Princess" 

For david g - thanks! The LL is good stuff and has never failed to produce the reults.

Dave


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

i maybe need to get a sample of the liquid leather:thumb:


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

jac-in-a-box said:


> ]
> 
> As Omen666 has pointed out (in words that seem rather familiar!) warmth, especially at this time of year is the key to success - no warmth means the products will just sit on the surface and do nothing.
> 
> Dave


I look at it more as a Yoda and young Jedi Knight situation...thank you guru


----------



## RenaultRS (Dec 17, 2005)

Where can I buy Liquid Leather from??


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry, only just noticed this thread!

Try these people for products and advice
http://www.lttsolutions.net/default.asp
Very knowledgable people, good products and the foaming applicator bottles are a favourite of ours!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm.. somewhere down the line I must have disabled email notification as there's 3 pages of stuff I hadn't seen since I last looked!.

I gave the Boxster seats a clean and condition last weekend using the Gliptone products that I had from when I had the Saab.

In fairness as the Boxster is so new I could probably have used anything and the seats would still look as good as new because they are, however the Gliptone stuff does seem to be very simple to use and does give a nice matt factory finish.

One thing I did try was my "Autoglym Hand Cleaning Pad" which is a little blue pad thing which is kind of scrubby but not scrubby enough to scratch, seems to do a lovely job of agitating the Gliptone shampoo.


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

I have just started using gliptone liquid leather in my Jag, and I love the stuff.
It has a great oldy worldy leather smell. Also its easy to use.


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Well plumped for some Liquid Lether this week after previously using Mer Leather Cleaner on my Tan leather in my 3 Series Touring.

Have spent the morning doing the leather in the nice warm winter sun and have to say, while it's pretty labour intensive, the results are worth it. The cleaner does a great job of getting rid of the dirt, a nail brush helps to get rid of the stubborn stuff. The conditioner then provides a great supple finish with that old fashioned leather smell.

Highly recommended.

Cheers


----------

